# Suche PVP MMO



## saarbrücker (4. Juni 2013)

Kann D3 nicht mehr sehen und suche ein neues Spiel )

- GW2 getestet und gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## imischek (4. Juni 2013)

jetz werde ich wohl zich hater kriegen für das was ich sage 
habe zich mmos durch(ca 10 jahre alles was so gibt) und was pvp angeht gibts nur ein wirklich gutes wenn mich fragst
wow weil es mit abstand die flüssigste steuerung hat
klingt vielleicht erstmal nicht so wichtig aber auf dauer ist es das was dich am spiel hält
für viele hat wow zuviele spells aber genau das gibt dem spiel was combat angeht viel mehr tiefe als zb guild wars
6 tasten mmos sind fürn popo wenn mich fragst
aber nicht wundern
beim lvln bis 90 ist wow pvp mehr als unbalanced
auf max stufe ist es sicherlichh nicht perfekt und wird es nie werden 
aber akzeptabel und besser als bei allem was ich sonst so probiert habe


----------



## imischek (4. Juni 2013)

saarbrücker schrieb:


> Kann D3 nicht mehr sehen und suche ein neues Spiel )
> 
> - GW2 getestet und gefällt mir nicht.


 
gw2 härtester pvp fail ist das straven so langsam ist 
mich stören da mehr sachen aber das war für mich direkt der abschied von dem game
hoffe fühlt sich keiner ans bein gepinkelt^^ jeder wie er mag


----------



## Spitfire2190 (4. Juni 2013)

Das mit wow kann ich nur bestätigen. ... sei es aion gw2 ider sonst was ... hab alles probiert nichts flutscht im pvp so geschmeidig wie wow .... man kann mit relativ wenig zeit aufwand equip farmen und kann schon dabei lernen ... richtig Spaß macht es dann auch wenn man dann richtiges pvp gear hat


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

Alsp als PvP MMO würde ich jetzt Spieel wie Planetside sehen...WoW ist für mich kein PvP MMO...


----------



## imischek (4. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Alsp als PvP MMO würde ich jetzt Spieel wie Planetside sehen...WoW ist für mich kein PvP MMO...


 
sry aber dann hast du wohl noch nie länger wow als 10 min gespielt


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

imischek schrieb:


> sry aber dann hast du wohl noch nie länger wow als 10 min gespielt


Nur knappe 5 Jahre seit Release.
Aber eben nur auf nem PvE-Server und sehr selten auf Schlachtfeldern.


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. Juni 2013)

Im Prinzip kann man sich WoW ja selbst gestalten wie man möchte. Ich persönlich spiele auch nur PvE, allerdings auf einem PvP Server, da dort das Gefühl "echter" ist.
WoW hat einfach die beste und ausgereifteste Technik und lässt sich sehr bequem spielen.
Etwas offtopic: Hab zum Beispiel letztens Dragon's Prophet angespielt, weil meine WoW Hater Kumpels  das so toll finden. Schon bei der ersten Zwischensequenz hab ich die qualitativen Unterschiede in der Technik gesehen, vom nur zeitweise reagierenden Gameplay mal ganz abgesehen. Dragon's Prophet ist zwar noch in der Beta, allerdings öffnet das schon die Augen, was spielmechanik angeht.


----------



## saarbrücker (5. Juni 2013)

Hab sehr lange WoW gespielt immer wieder angefangen und wieder aufgehört. Hab noch 3-4 lvl 85iger.
Letztes mal war denke ich mal vor 2 Jahren.
Ich würde halt gerne mal was neues probieren. WoW ist ohne Zweifel ein tolles Spiel. Jedoch muss man für gutes PvP tagelang irgendwelche Abzeichen sammeln um ein S12 SET oder was auch immer mittlerweile heute aktuell ist zu kriegen. Und die Schlachtfelder finde ich persönlich nicht sehr spannend. Mir gefällt die Arena da viel besser.

Probiere grad dieses PANZAR. Ist ganz lustig wird mich aber auch nicht fesseln denke ich.


----------



## sp01 (9. Juni 2013)

Also WoW würde ich nicht als PvP MMO bezeichnen, ja die spells sind sehr vielseitig. Auch bietet WoW, von den die ich getestet habe, am meisten spiele Möglichkeiten.
Mir sagt, was PvP angeht, GW2 er zu. Bin nicht so der Arena Freak, er offene Schlachtfelder - mit 40+ Leuten.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2013)

Also ich kann über Aion nicht meckern.. ich wees ja nicht wie lange man bei WoW braucht um PvP-fähig zu sein, aber in Aion kann man es auch schaffen, je nach Zeit und Geld


----------



## H@buster (16. Juli 2013)

Age of Wulin geht in 2 Tagen in die Open Beta, damit werden alle alten Charaktere gelöscht - ist also der perfekte Moment zum Einsteigen.

Ist an sich wohl das gleiche wie Age of Wushu, nur halt mit europäischen Servern.
Kämpfe zwischen Spielern sind sehr abhängig vom Skill und so ist es auch möglich, dass ein guter Spieler mit niedrigerem Level einen nicht ganz so guten besiegt. Im Zweifelsfall nimmt man sich nen Kumpel mit und gibt dem Ziel zu zweit ordentlich was drauf. 

PVP ist generell überall möglich. Die einzigen "sicheren" Stellen in der Welt sind die Wiederbelebungspunkte.

Und als Bonus läuft es auch deutlich geschmeidiger als GW2 oder PS2.

Also wenn du auf chinesische Schlägereien stehst, schaus dir mal an.


----------



## Lg3 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja stimmt WoW hat aufjedenfall das beste PvP system. Fand ich super, aber ob es einen wirklich wert ist 13€ monatlich dafür zu bezahlen sollte jeder selbst entscheiden..

wovon ich auch nur abraten kann ist GW2 dort ist Pvp wirklich grottig.


----------



## Systox (16. Juli 2013)

Eindeutig WoW!

Ich spiele seit 6 Jahren WoW und immer fast nur PvP, Random BGs sind immer wieder lustig.
Rated BGs finde ich auch ziemlich gut.
ABER das non plus Ultra würde ich immer noch Arena bezeichnen, sobald du einen guten Mate gefunden hast macht es so unglaublich viel Spaß, dass dir gar nicht mehr
auffällt wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.

Zum Thema Guild Wars 2 kann ich nur sagen, nicht schlecht gemachte Events, aber eher fades Questen und PvP.

Planetside 2, Server sind eher nicht so gut und mir gefällt das ganze Layout nicht so, ein F2P eben.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

weiß jetzt nicht, obs das pvp noch bringt und obs faires free to play ist, aber allods soll auch pvpmmo sein, habs kurz gespielt, bin zwar nicht bis zum pvp gekommen, aber ansonsten wars eigtl richtig gut. ob das pvp aber passt, weiß ich grade nicht, kann auch sein, dass mans ziemlich in der pfeife rauchen kann, aber einen versuch ists wert.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2013)

Der TE fragt doch nach PvP MMO's oder? 
Gut dann hau ich einfach noch World of Tanks, War Thunder, Platside 2, TF2 und APB innen Raum


----------

